# Fish Store Pet Peeves



## slevin711 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Guys!

I am currently a college student but I am doing my best to research starting a fish/pet store and create a plan for the years to come. *I would just like input on some pet peeves at fish stores*(anything from LFS to walamrt) besides the obvious lack of knowledge with the common employee. 

I think I have down most of the basic knowledge of starting a business by now and how to make it successful over time, but being someone who completes everything and goes over every detail, I would really like to hear from some people about ways that most fish stores could be improved. 

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.

1. Treatment of feeders especially goldfish. They're not even feeders anyway with the heavy thiaminase content blocking entry of vitamins needed by predatory fish.

2. Wrong information from employees.

3. Inadequate supply of meds and food products.

I'll think of more when I come up with them later.:wink:


----------



## slevin711 (Jul 14, 2009)

What type of meds and products do you see typically missing?


----------



## marinebiologist21 (Aug 23, 2007)

Not enough food.

E.g- Bloodworms, chopped up earthworms, frozen food, live food, etc.

Also not very good knowledge of the compatibility of fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Always being out of stuff I need. And as Lupin said, giving wrong info to customers.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

the horrible, horrible way they stack bettas on shelfs like sandbags....i feel so bad for them everytime I see them

and I 2nd the notion of mis-informaiton to customers.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Slevin,

+1 with Johnny D44. Nothing depresses me more than the Betta "death cups". I work outside of Chinatown in Boston and happened upon a fish/video store (red flag already) a few blocks from here. 

They had at least 70-100 Bettas in tiny cups in which the only thing they could do was float in the same spot. I'm still upset by it. Some of the betta (pun intended) LFS do marginally betta (hee hee) with these fish as they are in somewhat larger containers/bowls. 

Still, IMO, nothing looks sadder to me. Would love to rescue them all.


----------



## rgs1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

> the horrible, horrible way they stack bettas on shelfs like sandbags....


Agreed.


----------



## love_my_fish (Sep 17, 2006)

I also have to agree about the betta "cups" -- very lonely/depressing. 

Even if every employee doesn't know everything, I'd like to know there is at least someone there who does and that those who don't know tell me upfront rather than mislead me.

I actually like it when they ask me what size tank do I have, what fish do I have, what kind of water, etc -- this tells me they are actually evaluating, and if they say no, this fish is probably not good, but here are some others that have a similar look/similar species, whatever, I appreciate that. So I don't feel like I've just wasted a trip.

I HATE seeing the color-injected "painted" fish.

I like to see a variety of live plants and natural decorations -- I'm not much of a fan of pink gravel, rainbow skulls or mermaid cats.

Dirty tanks, dead fish are of course definate turn-offs. I like to see planted/rocky aquariums that provide shelter for the fish.


----------



## rgs1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

One thing I do like about my LFS is the existance of quarantine tanks. All new fish they get and any fish they suspect of being sick go to quarantine tanks until they are deemed healthy. It's nice to see they actually understand the need and pay attention to it.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Betta cups, wrong info, TINY tanks (like half a gallon and less) made for goldfish and bettas, sick fish, overstocked tanks, rude workers, and thats about all I can think of right now...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

slevin711 said:


> What type of meds and products do you see typically missing?


I can't speak for the rest but the following meds are vital even if they're not for emergency cases and often are available only in livestock stores, etc. And some meds are restricted in some countries per the laws unless used properly.

*Organophosphates (masoten, neguvon, dylox, trichlorfon)*
Anchorworms, ergasilus, fish lice, fish leech, gill flukes, skin flukes

*Praziquantel*
Skin and gill flukes

*Maracyn and Maracyn2, Furan, Acriflavine*
Aeromonas and Pseudomonas (all bacterial infections such as columnaris and hemorrhagic septicemia)

*Levamisole hydrochloride (not base levamisole), Fenbendazole, Flubendazole*
Camallanus infestations and other internal parasites

*Clove Oil*
As anesthetic for surgeries


I might add that the use of salt be clarified because many people believe in this junk aquarium salt that can be substituted by the cheaper alternative table salt. They do not need this along with Melafix and Pimafix, both of which can be substituted again by clean water. I use salt only for ich cases, nothing else. If ich cases are persistent, resort to formalin or malachite green. For scaleless fish, dose malachite green by half and with all ich treatments, treatment should stick for 14 days as minimum to eliminate all protozoans. And then formalin depletes oxygen so this must be addressed with vigorous aeration.

And as a side note, fungal infections rarely happen. If they do, use Maroxy or Jungle Fungus Clear. Applying mercurochrome on the fungal wound also helps but fungal infections rarely happens anyway and often mistaken for bacterial infection.


----------



## alexisfar (Jul 21, 2009)

I always feel like there is a lack of variety in some stores, I went into a pet store once and they had a TON of tropicals but very little chiclids and goldfish ): 
and not to mention the lack of aquarium decor, I like mine to look snazzy, thank-you.
Also, I always feel sad, and a little grossed out, whenever I see the dead feeder fish in the tanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Betta cups stacked on shelves and you have to pull all of them off the shelves to look at the ones that are way in the back.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Not having frag tanks.

Overpriced fish.

Overpriced corals that suck. 

Full grown tangs in anything but show tanks.

Tanks or sale where they put the confetti on the bottom and the tackiest decorations with it.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

Bettas in those tiny doom cups.
Unadequate fish knowledge.
Overstocked feeder fish tanks.
Full grown Oscars in 20 gallon tanks.
OUTRAGEOUS prices on crappy items.
Bowls/tanks sold for golfish and bettas that are MUCH too small.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

Very limited filter choice.


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

Oh dont get me started i dont want to run on and on about this, so ill make it simple:
I used to love visiting a local fish store, that was ofcourse before I started realizing how sad the fish's lives were... They overstock tanks by putting about 20-30 guppies in a 10 gallon tank. SOmeone else mentioned this but the dead fish, it just totally ruins the experience, complete turn-off because first thing that goes through your head is "if i buy a fish here its going to be sick and is going to bring home a disease and not only kill my other fish but also die and cause heartache ANother thing those betta cups, thats just cruel! Its so sad, they should be in atleast 3/4 th gallon tanks. What else?.... oh of course have *experienced * employees, it makes all the difference, one time i was at a petstore and while there giving me the fish they drop the bag and they hand the bag over as if i was going to take this now traumatized fish home! Anyway, you know what just use common sense, what you think isnt right dont do it, or better if you want to see for your self just go to a few pet stores and youll see whats wrong... 

And I thank You so much for caring about the complaints and seeing what people want and not making it "standard" 

You should be very proud of yourself


----------

